# Question about District Instructors



## Blake Bowden (Sep 1, 2010)

I've been a Mason for almost three years and have never seen a District Instructor at our Lodge. Is this normal? Is he supposed to visit all of the Lodge's in his district or pick and choose? For the first time in 10 years we've recently begun hosting Lodge practice nights and it would be great to have him help out.


----------



## tomasball (Sep 1, 2010)

Have you spoken to him and asked him to come instruct?  That's how it's supposed to work.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't believe he is require to visit each Lodge like the DDGM is.  I believe he is there more as a resource.  My DI has not been in my Lodge since I've been raised, but I've spoke to him on quite a few occassions.  In fact I was talking with him Monday night at our MWSA meeting.


----------



## js4253 (Sep 1, 2010)

Blake, didn't your DI make two visits with the DDGM during Griffins' term?   I know they were supposed to.  Anyway, they will come help if you request it.  I don't think they like to come unless invited.


----------



## rhitland (Sep 2, 2010)

yea that is normal as the Brothers said for the shake of peace and harmony he will only come if asked but be ready for a die hard ritualist to help you get it right.  Most lodges do not like to be told their way is wrong so they wait till invited.  We invited ours many times and one thing I never heard from him was no, that is from the old or new DI.  I believe they are a hidden treasure and some of the best men in Masonry and I promise only good comes from inviting up the DI.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 2, 2010)

Ive seen some come around with the DDGM, and recall one a few years ago coming to give a presentation on the Symbols of Masonry.


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 2, 2010)

This coming year the DDGM's will make 2 official visits to each Lodge & the DI's will be there to grade the opening, closing, & reception at each official visit. During PGM Griffin's year we also had to make an official visit of our own.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Sep 4, 2010)

Our DI is the father of the DDGM, and visits with him. In the past, he has visited with other DDGM's. As a matter of fact, he will be at our Stated Meeting this Thursday... I am confused a lot this year. We have several EA's, so that is what we've been practicing most. My first meeting of this Masonic year, none showed, so I had to work through the MM unexpectedly. Now, we have the DDGM coming for the second meeting. I moved to the East a little fast. I wanted another year, but the SW was having trouble with his memory, and stepped to the side, and suggested I go. I will be OK, but the Lodge Room is a LOT bigger when sitting in that Chair, and it gets a LOT hotter there too!! I have many good Brothers who are working with me, and helping with my confidence. I just judge my self a lot harder than I do others, so that may be why I am soaked with sweat by the time we get open  I had hoped for another month before the visit, but it will be good. At least I will know if I am good enough by the time I get through (at least in my mind).
Paul Munsel  WM
Golden Rule 361
Hearne, Tx. 77859


----------



## Dave in Waco (Sep 4, 2010)

The East does get hotter then the rest of the room.  My advice, is to take your time.  Don't rush yourself.  Concentrate on pronouncing each word distinctly and with confidance.  Try not to over think it, you know it, so just let it flow.


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 4, 2010)

Dave in Waco said:


> The East does get hotter then the rest of the room.


 
Amen! :wink:


----------



## bpire2002 (Sep 5, 2010)

Our DI does official visits to all the lodges in his district


----------



## webstermason (Sep 5, 2010)

Pretend your an actor on stage and the rest of the audience is naked. Maybe that would help!


----------



## HKTidwell (Sep 5, 2010)

webstermason said:


> Pretend your an actor on stage and the rest of the audience is naked. Maybe that would help!


 
Just what I wanted this Sunday afternoon, "A visual of a bunch of old naked fat guys".  Some not so old or fat but hello they are still all guys!

Where is the puke icon?  :6::52:

Actually this theory is great for doing public speaking but in lodge the thing about it is they have all been there done that.  If you make a mistake they will hoorah you but if you know what you are doing they can see that.  Smile, relax, and remember we have all had our moments and we all need a good laugh.


----------



## rhitland (Sep 6, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> This coming year the DDGM's will make 2 official visits to each Lodge & the DI's will be there to grade the opening, closing, & reception at each official visit. During PGM Griffin's year we also had to make an official visit of our own.



here we go again


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 6, 2010)

Practice, Puss Boy- PRACTICE!!!  :lol:


----------



## rhitland (Sep 7, 2010)

I got nothing against the DI coming to my lodge and telling I am doing great or horrible but it seems to cause a state wide stink over a bunch of nothing.  MY lodge required I get certified by the DI before I took office.  They did not even care I was all ready certifiable.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Sep 7, 2010)

rhitland said:


> They did not even care I was all ready certifiable.



Don't you automatically prove your certifiable by getting into the line to go to the East? LOL


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 7, 2010)

rhitland said:


> I was all ready certifiable.


 
I been meanin' to mention that...  :wink:


----------



## LRG (Sep 16, 2010)

I hear you B/Blake, its been a while since I've seen our DI ( who ever he is


----------



## HKTidwell (Sep 16, 2010)

LRG said:


> I hear you B/Blake, its been a while since I've seen our DI ( who ever he is


 
Isn't ya'lls DI trying for Grand Secretary this year?


----------



## LRG (Sep 16, 2010)

HKTidwell said:


> Isn't ya'lls DI trying for Grand Secretary this year?



Your right. Ooops. 
vote for our di for GS


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 16, 2010)

LRG said:


> I hear you B/Blake, its been a while since I've seen our DI ( who ever he is


 
Yeah, you DID look a little sleepy @ coffee this morning! :wink:


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 16, 2010)

lrg said:


> vote for our di for gs


 
noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LRG (Sep 16, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



The funniest response of the year. LMAO


----------



## HKTidwell (Sep 16, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
So does that mean that it was no and then a Oh?  As in Oh I am doing that?


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 17, 2010)

Allow me to rephrase:

OH, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 17, 2010)

bill_lins77488 said:


> allow me to rephrase:
> 
> Oh, noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
haaha


----------



## rhitland (Sep 17, 2010)

wait a minute can you even trot much less run at your old age Bill?


----------



## Dave in Waco (Sep 17, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> OH, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Great Mr. Bill quote.  Don't worry we won't let Mr. Sluggo get you.


----------



## david918 (Sep 17, 2010)

rhitland said:


> wait a minute can you even trot much less run at your old age Bill?


 
Brother Bill is in great shape as he always says "round" is a shape


----------

